# Which relatives for Green Card?



## enliven (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi, wondered if anyone could give some advice. Can you use cousins who are US citizens to get a Green card?

Thanks - any advice will be appreciated


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

enliven said:


> Hi, wondered if anyone could give some advice. Can you use cousins who are US citizens to get a Green card?
> 
> Thanks - any advice will be appreciated


No ... Sibling and parents...husband or wife..even fiancee
Thats pretty much it

http://www.uscis.gov/files/article/A1eng.pdf


----------



## enliven (Mar 23, 2009)

No hope for me and my family then!!

How else could we go about about emmigrating to the US?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

enliven said:


> No hope for me and my family then!!
> 
> How else could we go about about emmigrating to the US?


If you are single... marry a US citizen
Get your cousins to find you somebody


----------



## enliven (Mar 23, 2009)

"Me & my family" includes my husband and daughter!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

enliven said:


> "Me & my family" includes my husband and daughter!


That leaves work visas ..Do you have a degree ??

Or a Investment visa E-2 or EB-5 needing $300k -$500k and up


----------



## enliven (Mar 23, 2009)

No, neither of us have degrees, but could invest in property if we sold ours over here


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

enliven said:


> No, neither of us have degrees, but could invest in property if we sold ours over here


Not property ... A business ...


----------



## enliven (Mar 23, 2009)

No!! Looks like we have no hope then!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

enliven said:


> No!! Looks like we have no hope then!


Unfotunately ..very few can ..


----------



## enliven (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks anyways!!


----------

